# Farbproblem bei Drucken - Update



## hyperionical (1. August 2009)

Hi,
mein Drucker (Canon MP500) druckt seit ca. 2 Wochen alle Bilder mit einem starken Grünstich.
Das habe ich schon probiert:

1.Farbkorrektur im Druckmenu ausgeschalten
--->keine Veränderung
2.Graustufendruck erzwungen
--->keine Veränderung
3. Partronenreset und -refill gemacht (alle Farben (3) und Schwarz (2))
---> keine Änderung
4. Druckertreiber und Software erneuert
--->keine Änderung
5. an anderen PC (mit anderm BS) angeschlossen
--->keine Änderung
6. Druckkopfreinigung (5x)
--->keine Änderung
7. Patronen ausrichtung (automatisch (3x) und manuell)
--->keine Änderung
8. Farbprofil ausgetauscht
--->keine Änderung
Da ich die Ersatztinten nun schon seit über 1 Jahr nutze schließe ich sie als Ursache aus.
Was kann ich noch machen?


----------



## Mufflon (1. August 2009)

*AW: Farbproblem bei Drucken*

könnt möglich sein das die blaue farbe und die gelbe farbkamer gekommen ist und sich die farben nuin vermischt haben versuch mal eine andere Tintenpatrone.


----------



## hyperionical (5. August 2009)

*AW: Farbproblem bei Drucken*

Leider kann das ne sein, da ich getrennte Patronen habe.


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2009)

*AW: Farbproblem bei Drucken*

vlt. hat sich da was am druckkopf "vermischt". druck mal 2-3 seiten am stück nur blaue, rote und gelbe kreise oder so was, dann versuch mal normale bilder.

es kann auch sein, dass es doch wasmit dem refill zu tun hat, und wegen einer nicht so guten tinte hat sich da im laufe der zeit am druckkopf was festgesetzt, so dass die farben nicht mehr ordentlich getrennt werden können.

ach ja: schau mal im handbuch, an sich können drucker auch ohne PC ne testseite drucken - da sollte es dann mit "standardweren" laufen, d.h. das kann an sich dann nicht softwaremäßig vom PC  beeinflusst sein.


----------



## hyperionical (6. September 2009)

Na verzweifeltem Aufgeben habe ich mich heute aufgerafft und weiter rumprobiert:
Alle Patronen voll
Düsenreinigung ohne Ende
Testdrucke in Einzelfarben
Testdrucke von Bildern bunt und /SW
gesamt Geräteeinstellungen im Drucker zurückgesetzt
Drucker zu anderem Farbprofil gezwungen

aber habe das Problem weiterhin,nur jetzt durkt er extrem mangenta-stichige Bilder (statt grün) und so sehen Schwarz-Weiß-Bilder im Farbdruck sehr rot aus(nur rot). Kann den Drucker selbst aber inzwischen als Ursache ausschließen, da beim Direktkopieren der Fehler nicht auftritt.
Habe auch mal ein anderes Farbprofil (Adobe) gewählt über die Windows Farbverwaltung und den Drucker auf das Profil gezwungen, aber ohne eine Änderung.
Was kann es noch sein?


----------



## razerman666 (16. September 2009)

Seit wann macht dein Drucker das? Als die neuen Tinten reingekommen sind? Ich würde mal den Sitz des Druckkopfes überprüfen, kurz mal rausnehmen und dann wieder rein.  Kann sein, das der nicht richtig sitzt. Möglich, das auch falsche Farben in den Patronen sind.Alternativ auch mal ne Druckkopfreinigung mit s.g. Plegepatronen durchführen, um weitere Fehler auszuschliessen. Sollte selbst nach der Reinigung wieder das Problem auftreten, würde ich den Kauf eines Druckkopfes in Erwägung ziehen. Ne gute Adresse ist Druckerpatronen, Tintenpatronen und Toner mit TIEFPREISGARANTIE bei druckerzubehoer.de!!!, ist mein Lieferrant und noch nie maleste mit den Patronen/Farben gehabt. Ich würde die Patronen nicht ausschliessen, möglich das die Farben verklummt sind. Chemischer Prozess.


----------

